# Contacts App?



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Dashwire to sync my phone info, i.e., contacts, photos; is there any type of similar program/app available for iTouch?  In other words, want to copy my contacts to iTouch OTA or via some internet based app.

Thanks for any assistance/feedback!


Juanita


----------

